# Free Image Hosting - No Popups or Ads!



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks for the link to the site but it said Internet Explorer is not supported?
Tom


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm curious
where did you get "gobs and gobs of bandwidth" for a reasonable price?
I have a webserver in my basement on a fast dsl line but it's kinda bandwidth challenged

Dave


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

Looks like he's using hostmonster.com. Very similar package to Lunarpages.com. Actually it looks identical though LP has a easter special . I've been with LP for several years now and they keep increasing what you get with the plan. I can't begin to touch even 1% of the bandwidth and space they offer, even with several different websites. Of course that is what they are counting on.

-Tim


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

I've been really disappointed with the quality of video you can host on youtube
I can't reasonably serve video from home but I think maybe since I'd only have a few viewers I could do it from a site like that
will have to look into it

Dave


----------



## Budster (Mar 24, 2006)

The "Internet Explorer" issue has been fixed.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

If you have an email addy on your blogspot, please make it easier to find. If not, you should put one there. I am sending you a PM, as I couldn't contact you through your site.


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

Budster said:


> The "Internet Explorer" issue has been fixed.


Thanks,
Tom


----------

